# I'm never picking up at a grocery store again



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I picked up this lady at a grocery store. Had a cart full of groceries. At 85 cents a mile I'm not getting out to help. Took her 3 miles away. I didn't help unload. She then asked me to end the trip while still unloading. 
Knowing that a bad rating was coming, I asked her to cancel the trip. She did that and my rating survived. 
She left a 24 pack of water in my trunk! I guess I will now give out water to my passengers, if only to get rid of it. 
But I'm never picking up people of her ethnicity at grocery stores. Uber turned me into a racist. 
I help with luggage going to the airport, not with groceries


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

I always say it's crazy to hand out water. You are the exception! I hope you enjoy handing out every one! Shoot, if you have a good pax, give them two! Enjoy!


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up this lady at a grocery store. Had a cart full of groceries. At 85 cents a mile I'm not getting out to help. Took her 3 miles away. I didn't help unload. She then asked me to end the trip while still unloading.
> Knowing that a bad rating was coming, I asked her to cancel the trip. She did that and my rating survived.
> She left a 24 pack of water in my trunk! I guess I will now give out water to my passengers, if only to get rid of it.
> But I'm never picking up people of her ethnicity at grocery stores. Uber turned me into a racist.
> I help with luggage going to the airport, not with groceries


Cheap has no color☺


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> But I'm never picking up people of her ethnicity at grocery stores. Uber turned me into a racist.
> I help with luggage going to the airport, not with groceries


Uber is responsible for a lot of things but don't put your particular proclivities in this area on them.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> Uber is responsible for a lot of things but don't put your particular proclivities in this area on them.


There's our knee-jerk race-baiter!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Greguzzi said:


> There's our knee-jerk race-baiter!


Those white people can be so cheap.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> There's our knee-jerk race-baiter!


Race baiter? Someone says their not going to pick someone up because of their race and I'M the race baiter? Okay...


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> Race baiter? Someone says their not going to pick someone up because of their race and I'M the race baiter? Okay...


That's not what he said. Ethnicity + grocery store, not race. And you have absolutely no idea what ethnicity either of the protagonists is.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up this lady at a grocery store. Had a cart full of groceries. At 85 cents a mile I'm not getting out to help. Took her 3 miles away. I didn't help unload. She then asked me to end the trip while still unloading.
> Knowing that a bad rating was coming, I asked her to cancel the trip. She did that and my rating survived.
> She left a 24 pack of water in my trunk! I guess I will now give out water to my passengers, if only to get rid of it.
> But I'm never picking up people of her ethnicity at grocery stores. Uber turned me into a racist.
> I help with luggage going to the airport, not with groceries


I had a lady try that. I asked if I was free to leave as soon as I stopped the trip and she said "No". Then I explained that my time is worth something and that I need the trip to be in progress in case she's injured while getting her stuff out. That shut her up.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

don't pick up anyone at grocery stores/ Walmart regardless of race. you "earn $2.84 and a bad rating" I learned my lesson.


----------



## TomDewey (Jan 30, 2015)

U mean to tell me that u are not eccentric millionaire driving for fun, so why are u driving at $.85 a mile?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> That's not what he said. Ethnicity + grocery store, not race. And you have absolutely no idea what ethnicity either of the protagonists is.


I'm 90% sure you're just a troll at this point but I'm going to try any how...

First, I'M not the one who mentioned anything about race. The OP is. The OP even states that they were turned into a racist...so you're trying to say I'm race baiting for taking them at their word...?

Second, why would it MATTER what race either of them are? The OP could be black and the pax white. It'd be just as wrong so I don't know what argument you're trying to make here...

Third, if you want your whole argument to hinge on the word "ethnicity" then unless someone proclaims that they are in fact not American to assume someone isn't based on skin color, accent, or dress then that is in fact a racist notion. By definition, Americans are the same ethnic group. We all share common traditions, language, and nationality.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm 90% sure you're just a troll at this point but I'm going to try any how...
> 
> First, I'M not the one who mentioned anything about race. The OP is. The OP even states that they were turned into a racist...so you're trying to say I'm race baiting for taking them at their word...?
> 
> ...


Hate to bring this up, but after 14 years of driving race does play a big part of giving customer service. Tipping is a very big part of the American economy. It is customary to reward for service in this country. Many many "outsiders" don't see this. You have every right to be selective to whom you give service too.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

I picked up a pax who wanted to go a mile down the street to get something from 7-11. He asked me to wait and I said that I couldn't because I was busy and he looked at me with the dumbest look ever and asked "What do I do now?". I said "Request another Uber" and I drove off. As I was driving down the street I got his request and I just laughed and ignored it. If drivers refuse people's sh*t then crappy people will stop using it (hopefully).


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hate to bring this up, but after 14 years of driving race does play a big part of giving customer service. Tipping is a very big part of the American economy. It is customary to reward for service in this country. Many many "outsiders" don't see this. You have every right to be selective to whom you give service too.


My 5 biggest tips came from a few caucasian individuals. Most of the rest didn't tip. My most consistent though smaller tips came from non white riders. $5 here $2 there some times a $10. And no you CAN'T decide to deny service to someone on the basis of race. Someone with 14 years in the service industry should know good and well the laws on denying service on the basis of race.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

My two largest tips (both 20 bucks) came from caucasian drivers. Although my most heartwarming tip came from this night African American lady who was a recovering drug addict and trying to get her life together, it was 2 dollars and it was all she had and it restored my faith in humanity.


----------



## OrlandoUberX (Feb 15, 2016)

OrlandoUberX said:


> My two largest tips (both 20 bucks) came from caucasian drivers. Although my most heartwarming tip came from this night African American lady who was a recovering drug addict and trying to get her life together, it was 2 dollars and it was all she had and it restored my faith in humanity.


Oh I forgot to mention, my best tip came from a drunk sorority girl who flashed me. If you ask me that was good as cash.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, my best tip came from a drunk sorority girl who flashed me. If you ask me that was good as cash.


I'll take the cash. After spending years as a bouncer at a strip club it takes more than flashing me to count as a tip in my book.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Most of my tips on UberX come from black or hispanic women between the ages of eighteen and forty who do not live here.

I always make every effort to be nice to people. It is how my parents raised me. Sometimes, it pays off in cash, but that is not why I do it.

If I see a customer with suitcases, grocery bags or some sort of burden, at least I make an effort to get out and at least get the door or open the trunk lid, where possible. Sometimes, in areas of heavy traffic, especially in Rush Hour, it is not always possible to get out, but I do expend every effort to do so. Almost all of the passengers do understand when I can not get out. The one exception is probably if I get out in heavy traffic areas to help the elderly. If people honk at me for that, they tend to get it back from the other people around there. If it were their grandmother, they would want the driver to help her.

I treat everyone the same.


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

Stoners have been great tippers for me.... Can't wait for 4:20!


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just a few days ago picked up a african american gentleman who wanted to go less than a half mile to the liquor store and back home, on a 3.6x surge......10 dollar fare and a 5 dollar tip, hey I'm not hating!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I'm never picking up people of her ethnicity at grocery stores. Uber turned me into a racist


 Uhhhh



OrlandoUberX said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, my best tip came from a drunk sorority girl who flashed me. If you ask me that was good as cash.


 That's a special moment


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> I'm 90% sure you're just a troll at this point but I'm going to try any how...
> 
> First, I'M not the one who mentioned anything about race. The OP is. The OP even states that they were turned into a racist...so you're trying to say I'm race baiting for taking them at their word...?
> 
> ...


Lol at the gibberish. There are many ethnicities in America. Many.


----------



## Aja (May 20, 2015)

It is true visible minorities rarely tip, unless they are raised in North America. I don't take offence as I know is a cultural difference. On the other hand, most of the time I try to help people with their groceries or bags. I consider it part of my job. Refusing grocery trips doesn't make sense because it is actually known a great percentage of trips are grocery stores trips. Why would we refuse money?


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up this lady at a grocery store. Had a cart full of groceries. At 85 cents a mile I'm not getting out to help. Took her 3 miles away. I didn't help unload. She then asked me to end the trip while still unloading.
> Knowing that a bad rating was coming, I asked her to cancel the trip. She did that and my rating survived.
> She left a 24 pack of water in my trunk! I guess I will now give out water to my passengers, if only to get rid of it.
> But I'm never picking up people of her ethnicity at grocery stores. Uber turned me into a racist.
> I help with luggage going to the airport, not with groceries


For christ's sakes. What are you, some kind of schmuck? And yes, you are a racist, you just admitted it and you should be deactivated.
You win on some, you lose on some, it's called "civic duty" -- At least that's the expectation of the city on taxi drivers. I should think your PUC has similar policy to rideshares. I help people with grocery 'cause it's the decent thing to do, I don't expect to make money on grocery runs, but people need help. I tell you this, Uber gets far fewer grocery runs than taxis do ( many elderly do not have smart phones, or know about Uber , who are the large part of these types of fares).


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Lol at the gibberish. There are many ethnicities in America. Many.


Really? That's the most well reasoned response you can come up with here? I suppose it is since there really ISN'T a logical counter argument to my points and in that situation where you've lost the logic argument on certain points the only things one can do are:

1 - remain silent and move to another thread
2 - ignore sound reasoning and arbitrarily dismiss all arguments because your position is indefensible (That seems to be the route you chose). 
3 - be an adult and change your position...sad so few choose this one.

I'm adding this last short prediction because I see it all the time. Since you've chosen number 2 here and seem to be out of rational arguments you'll either start name calling (maybe not since I'm saying you might and you don't want to do anything that makes me look right), or double down on your arguments ignoring my points without addressing them, OR you'll vanish completely now. Lets see what you'll pick.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I may be an old softie, but I still do take most grocery store pickups. 
Folks got to eat. Older people, handicapped people, poor people have to be able to get food. 

As long as they don't abuse me I will also assist in loading and unloading. 

I will not wait when I call and the pax says "I am in the Starbucks line, and will be out in 10 minutes. Those people get to pay the Stupid Pax Fee. I move to the back of the parking lot and cxl in 5 min, 10 seconds. 

All that being said, I don't generally drive in areas where grocery store pickups are all that common. If you don't drive around grocery stores, you don't get grocery store pings.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> Knowing that a bad rating was coming, I asked her to cancel the trip. She did that and my rating survived.


On all the grocery runs I've done it's never taken more than 30 seconds for the rider to load or unload their bags from my trunk. If you had gotten off your lazy a$$ for half a minute you would have had the fare and a 5-star rating.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

D Town said:


> Really? That's the most well reasoned response you can come up with here? I suppose it is since there really ISN'T a logical counter argument to my points and in that situation where you've lost the logic argument on certain points the only things one can do are:
> 
> 1 - remain silent and move to another thread
> 2 - ignore sound reasoning and arbitrarily dismiss all arguments because your position is indefensible (That seems to be the route you chose).
> ...


Not worth my time. DGAF what you think of that.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Not worth my time. DGAF what you think of that.


Sticking with option 2 then. I think you prove my points. Goodbye.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up this lady at a grocery store. Had a cart full of groceries. At 85 cents a mile I'm not getting out to help. Took her 3 miles away. I didn't help unload. She then asked me to end the trip while still unloading.
> Knowing that a bad rating was coming, I asked her to cancel the trip. She did that and my rating survived.
> She left a 24 pack of water in my trunk! I guess I will now give out water to my passengers, if only to get rid of it.
> But I'm never picking up people of her ethnicity at grocery stores. Uber turned me into a racist.
> I help with luggage going to the airport, not with groceries


Had the same experience with a black ghetto woman who gave me bad rating for not loading or unloading her stuff. This was my first and last trip to grocery store ever for anybody, regardless of ethnicity. READ MY LIPS, NO STORE PICK UPS EVER!!!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bon Jovi said:


> Had the same experience with a black ghetto woman who gave me bad rating for not loading or unloading her stuff. This was my first and last trip to grocery store ever for anybody, regardless of ethnicity. READ MY LIPS, NO STORE PICK UPS EVER!!!


It's reasonable to not want to chase a grocery run, but if it's a few blocks away, if you cherry pick, 
you are crapping on other drivers.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> It's reasonable to not want to chase a grocery run, but if it's a few blocks away, if you cherry pick,
> you are crapping on other drivers.


I will respectfully answer, I do this for myself and my interest is paramount to somebody else's. I do not mind being "Everybody's Personal Driver", except the consideration (monetary reward) has to be relative as well. Risking bad rating for 4$ ride and being somebody's butler is not very enticing. In my mind the person I gave a ride to received a favor from me. It was obvious she could not afford a car, and she was paying 3 times less then for a taxi ride. So my question is, who did whom a favor? My reward for doing this favor was 1 star, I will not make the same mistake twice.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I picked up from a grocery store twice, both times they were employees with less than 3 bags who didn't ask for anything. I guess I got lucky.

Monday night, I picked up 4 hindu college guys who wedged themselves and their over-stuffed backpacks into my car. I asked them if they wanted to put them in the trunk and they declined. Nice guys... $17 fare, but no tip.

And before I get grief for the hindu comment, I picked them up from a hindu temple, so one would assume they were.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Aja said:


> It is true visible minorities rarely tip, unless they are raised in North America. I don't take offence as I know is a cultural difference. On the other hand, most of the time I try to help people with their groceries or bags. I consider it part of my job. Refusing grocery trips doesn't make sense because it is actually known a great percentage of trips are grocery stores trips. Why would we refuse money?


If you deem it worthwhile, then great. Don't tell others how they should feel about it. I resent any trip that causes me to work for SUB-MINIMUM wages. I routinely refuse to pickup people that I know take short trips and don't tip. That's my right to decline. The fact is, Uber is using it's pricing and "independent contractor" to violate minimum wage laws. We are allowed to say "no thanks" so stop telling people it's wrong to say no.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> If you deem it worthwhile, then great. Don't tell others how they should feel about it. I resent any trip that causes me to work for SUB-MINIMUM wages. I routinely refuse to pickup people that I know take short trips and don't tip. That's my right to decline. The fact is, Uber is using it's pricing and "independent contractor" to violate minimum wage laws. We are allowed to say "no thanks" so stop telling people it's wrong to say no.


Cherry picking rides IS wrong. That being said so is what Uber has done to the pricing for OUR services that WE provide. If the prices were anything like fair then there would be far fewer of these crap trips and the few that we did get wouldn't be at such a loss. I understand people not wanting to lose money on short trips and driving for Uber is already not profitable.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Let's be honest, it's the white guys in the financial services industry that mostly tip and when women do tip its the older latinas. That's where my tips come from. Not always but usually.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Michguy01 said:


> Just a few days ago picked up a african american gentleman who wanted to go less than a half mile to the liquor store and back home, on a 3.6x surge......10 dollar fare and a 5 dollar tip, hey I'm not hating!


^^^
Errrr.... uhhh.... or was it his blood alcohol level that was surging at .36?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Aja said:


> It is true visible minorities rarely tip, unless they are raised in North America. I don't take offence as I know is a cultural difference. On the other hand, most of the time I try to help people with their groceries or bags. I consider it part of my job. Refusing grocery trips doesn't make sense because it is actually known a great percentage of trips are grocery stores trips. Why would we refuse money?


^^^
Too bad you can't set up an Uberpool back and forth to the neighborhood WalMart.


----------



## tootsie (Sep 12, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hate to bring this up, but after 14 years of driving race does play a big part of giving customer service. Tipping is a very big part of the American economy. It is customary to reward for service in this country. Many many "outsiders" don't see this. You have every right to be selective to whom you give service too.


Black people, and white women tip me all the time so there is no truth to what you are saying.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> It's reasonable to not want to chase a grocery run, but if it's a few blocks away, if you cherry pick,
> you are crapping on other drivers.


I respectfully disagree, by being selective, your making good business decisions ( and have you ever picked cherries, why do they call this cherry picking ?) and your not crapping on other drivers, they must learn to do the same thing to be successful at the current low rates. In a way your helping your fellow drivers out, by providing a good opportunity to learn what is profitable and what is not. So if this is crapping on other drivers, blame uber not other drivers.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

at these rates, not sure what to think...

But I find helping load/unload, if for nothing else, gets the trip over with FASTER so you can get avalable for the next trip. Besides I find I get "surprise" TIPS at the end that I wouldn't have otherwise. 

Not all grocery/walmarts are the same by the way, in my city I noticed some locations actually have higher average runs. Last week I got a $20 out of a grocery run, and $80 the run after, at walmart...

Then again I'm a cab driver.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

tootsie said:


> Black people, and white women tip me all the time so there is no truth to what you are saying.


People see what they want to see and believe what they want to believe facts be damned. According to him my family and I don't tip at all when in fact I grew up being taught to tip 20% at least and I usually do more.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> if you cherry pick,
> you are crapping on other drivers.


"(expletive deleted) em"

Uber isn't teamwork at all.


----------



## Dude in the Car (Aug 31, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> I picked up this lady at a grocery store. Had a cart full of groceries. At 85 cents a mile I'm not getting out to help. Took her 3 miles away. I didn't help unload. She then asked me to end the trip while still unloading.
> Knowing that a bad rating was coming, I asked her to cancel the trip. She did that and my rating survived.
> She left a 24 pack of water in my trunk! I guess I will now give out water to my passengers, if only to get rid of it.
> But I'm never picking up people of her ethnicity at grocery stores. Uber turned me into a racist.
> I help with luggage going to the airport, not with groceries


That wasn't any where near a five star service. You have to load and unload stuff in your trunk otherwise PAX might mess it up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tootsie said:


> Black people, and white women tip me all the time so there is no truth to what you are saying.


Why does race have to be black and white. I'm talking about Hindus, Muslims and Canadiens. In my many years of customer service, these groups are the worst at tipping. I think you need to be in the industry a little longer. It is customary for many ethnic cultures not to tip. Once a person from a different culture gets "Americanized", the tipping becomes a part of their lifestyle.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I've picked up Dr.'s running hospitals who normally have their own personal driver and car.
I've picked up inner city poor women from "bad" neighborhoods.
They both get the same service.

They are both my boss .
We may talk about different things during the ride,but I enjoy both as passengers.

I try to give the customer what they are paying for.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> For christ's sakes. What are you, some kind of schmuck? And yes, you are a racist, you just admitted it and you should be deactivated.
> You win on some, you lose on some, it's called "civic duty" -- At least that's the expectation of the city on taxi drivers. I should think your PUC has similar policy to rideshares. I help people with grocery 'cause it's the decent thing to do, I don't expect to make money on grocery runs, but people need help. I tell you this, Uber gets far fewer grocery runs than taxis do ( many elderly do not have smart phones, or know about Uber , who are the large part of these types of fares).


Now that you mentioned the word elderly, great, I would have no problem with that as a taxi driver or even uber driver. Not helping young, black and healthy woman is neither racist nor incident, especially for $0.60 per mile.
I unlike you, expect to make money on every run, otherwise driving for uber would be a hobby. I can think of many other hobbies that I personally would actually enjoy.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

OrlandoUberX said:


> Oh I forgot to mention, my best tip came from a drunk sorority girl who flashed me. If you ask me that was good as cash.


You can't spend it; but, you can put it in the spank bank.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

forqalso said:


> You can't spend it; but, you can put it in the spank bank.


Ha! That sounds like it has t-shirt potential.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

I got one tip from someone from India. I thought the sky was going to start falling.

I got a $20 dollar tip from an Indian.... but he preferred to be called Native American. =D


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> Too bad you can't set up an Uberpool back and forth to the neighborhood WalMart.


As long as you stay busy, that is likely the only way that U-Pool actually would pay.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Bon Jovi said:


> I will respectfully answer, I do this for myself and my interest is paramount to somebody else's. I do not mind being "Everybody's Personal Driver", except the consideration (monetary reward) has to be relative as well. Risking bad rating for 4$ ride and being somebody's butler is not very enticing. In my mind the person I gave a ride to received a favor from me. It was obvious she could not afford a car, and she was paying 3 times less then for a taxi ride. So my question is, who did whom a favor? My reward for doing this favor was 1 star, I will not make the same mistake twice.


You're not risking a bad rating if you treat everyone like a decent human being. The truth is you don't want to do grocery runs because they are not that profitable, and they are not that profitable the next guy, either. so you take all the cherries out of the bowl and leave the crap for the other drivers.


----------



## Uber_Dre (Feb 14, 2016)

I


Null said:


> I got one tip from someone from India. I thought the sky was going to start falling.
> 
> I got a $20 dollar tip from an Indian.... but he preferred to be called Native American. =D


f u got a tip from someone from India, you must have missed the pink pig flying past you.


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Uber_Dre said:


> I
> 
> f u got a tip from someone from India, you must have missed the pink pig flying past you.


In the interest of full disclosure, he seemed as if he was 2nd generation


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I've picked up Dr.'s running hospitals who normally have their own personal driver and car.
> I've picked up inner city poor women from "bad" neighborhoods.
> They both get the same service.
> 
> ...





Oscar Levant said:


> You're not risking a bad rating if you treat everyone like a decent human being. The truth is you don't want to do grocery runs because they are not that profitable, and they are not that profitable the next guy, either. so you take all the cherries out of the bowl and leave the crap for the other drivers.


Really? I drive a new car, I am always courteous to everybody, I always make sure I go the route pax want me to go and yet I have received my share of 1 stars. I admire you charitable approach to life, heck if uber ever nominated you for "Super Uber Man" award you have my vote buddy.


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

D Town said:


> My 5 biggest tips came from a few caucasian individuals. Most of the rest didn't tip. My most consistent though smaller tips came from non white riders. $5 here $2 there some times a $10. And no you CAN'T decide to deny service to someone on the basis of race. Someone with 14 years in the service industry should know good and well the laws on denying service on the basis of race.


its not race is culture. Its where they were raised. You can be white with parents from the south but be raised in India and have their culture. So denying service based on race is just a shortcut to avoid having to provide service to a person of another culture. If I see white people I can't really know if they are american or british but I can assume where if they are Indian I can assume they have indian culture not american culture. You think when I walk a shop of owned and run by 1st gen koreans they don't assume I have american culture because I'm white? I could have been raised in Korea and have korean culture but they assume based on my race. its a short cut based on odds


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

Bon Jovi said:


> Really? I drive a new car, I am always courteous to everybody, I always make sure I go the route pax want me to go and yet I have received my share of 1 stars. I admire you charitable approach to life, heck if uber ever nominated you to "Super Uber Man" you have my vote buddy.


Or no one takes runs from grocery stores pax stop requesting from grocery stores and we all feel alot better.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Baby Cakes said:


> its not race is culture. Its where they were raised. You can be white with parents from the south but be raised in India and have their culture. So denying service based on race is just a shortcut to avoid having to provide service to a person of another culture. If I see white people I can't really know if they are american or british but I can assume where if they are Indian I can assume they have indian culture not american culture. You think when I walk a shop of owned and run by 1st gen koreans they don't assume I have american culture because I'm white? I could have been raised in Korea and have korean culture but they assume based on my race. its a short cut based on odds


Where they were raised and culture, huh? If that's what you're going with what culture do the folks in uptown Dallas prescribe to? Pretty much 100% white, high income, and short trips with zero tips and a ratings hit. I could use your argument to justify not picking up white people in that case.

I don't expect drivers - especially at these rates - to lose money driving. There are going to be some areas where you for certain are going to get a bunch of short trips from people who either can't or won't do something to mitigate the cost of picking them up and if you don't feel like taking that ping that's fine - I avoided Uptown during the day and the stadium unless there was an event - however if your ONLY real criteria for not taking a pax or avoiding an area is the ethnicity of the people living there and your assumptions about that ethnic group then you have some pressing deep-seated problems to address. Tipping is the culture in the U.S. Anyone who has spent any time here and plans to live here who doesn't tip for good service is just an a-hole just like the U.S. born a-holes in Uptown. Anyone from any ethnic group can be an a-hole.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Too bad you can't set up an Uberpool back and forth to the neighborhood WalMart.


Yes yes.....and an express pool for 15 items or less.....5 bucks split 4 ways but you have to be able to hold your groceries on your lap. PS no hot or stinky items....Durians expressly prohibited


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Aja said:


> It is true visible minorities rarely tip, unless they are raised in North America. I don't take offence as I know is a cultural difference. On the other hand, most of the time I try to help people with their groceries or bags. I consider it part of my job. Refusing grocery trips doesn't make sense because it is actually known a great percentage of trips are grocery stores trips. Why would we refuse money?


You must live near a grocery store. I rarely get them and won't take them if I know it's a market. I would do a lyft because your more likely to get a tip. I only drive uber on surge runs now, lyft is my hourly app.


----------



## Beachbum in a cornfield (Aug 28, 2014)

DriverX said:


> You must live near a grocery store. I rarely get them and won't take them if I know it's a market. I would do a lyft because your more likely to get a tip. I only drive uber on surge runs now, lyft is my hourly app.


Yo UBER trolls!!!!.....Read the last sentence in X's post.....copy, and paste into your weekly troll update to "The Truthbuster" (Travis).....There's a slow train comin!!!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh geez... It's white democrats and the occasional rich republican from the coasts that don't tip

White people suck as pax...except folks from conservative states that got the whole "raised right to be decent people" thing going for them


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

I just got $10 from a Hispanic waiter/student... On a guarantee hour minimum fare. In cash, so ka-ching, thank you please ride again and good luck on your finals dude!

Drove the kid twice for a total of like 5mi, netting me a cool $47 guarantees + cash. And 2x 5*.

Non-entitled riders are the best, you can keep your financial white people I say



uberdriverfornow said:


> Let's be honest, it's the white guys in the financial services industry that mostly tip and when women do tip its the older latinas. That's where my tips come from. Not always but usually.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Last night, I got a $3 cash tip from a super friendly young black girl, on a 2-3 mile ride. Picked her up at a grocery store.

Her color had nothing to do with it, but this thread seems to be about non-white people and lack of tips at grocery stores, so... Yeah.

Also, she had no bags, she was an employee


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I just got $10 from a Hispanic waiter/student... On a guarantee hour minimum fare. In cash, so ka-ching, thank you please ride again and good luck on your finals dude!
> 
> Drove the kid twice for a total of like 5mi, netting me a cool $47 guarantees + cash. And 2x 5*.
> 
> Non-entitled riders are the best, you can keep your financial white people I say


I totally agree with latinos in the service industry that are used to tips do tip themselves.


----------

